# Prl-v2



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Could someone take a few pictures of the underside of this lift?whent to use mine last night for the first time since moving my shop and something is literally missing.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Could really use some help here,looking for missing parts but not sure how many or what they look like
Searched the web but can not find a exploded view of the lift.Its a Incra prl-v2 ,lift screw and possiable more vanished in the move to new shop


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> Could really use some help here,looking for missing parts but not sure how many or what they look like
> Searched the web but can not find a exploded view of the lift.Its a Incra prl-v2 ,lift screw and possible more vanished in the move to new shop


have you tried to get in touch w/ Incra...
their CS is outstanding...

https://www.incrementaltools.com/Articles.asp?ID=154

Taylor Design Group, Inc.
P.O. Box 810262 Dallas, TX 75381
Available Monday through Friday except holidays, 8:30AM - 5PM CT

1-972-242-9975 - Customer Service

1-888-804-6272 - Toll Free Product Technical Support 9:00AM - 5PM ET (1-317-287-0340 Outside USA)

1-972-242-9985

Customer Services: [email protected]

Product Technical Support: [email protected]

Operations: [email protected]

General Inquiries: [email protected]

Marketing/Web: [email protected]


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> have you tried to get in touch w/ Incra...
> their CS is outstanding...
> 
> https://www.incrementaltools.com/Articles.asp?ID=154
> ...


I have exchanged a couple emails with Mark,first reply he suggested I contact woodpeckers,in my reply I politly expressed my belief that Incra should support the product
He responded that he would be glad to help if I sent a list of needed parts
Woodpeckers has not responded yet,although it is just the second day
I am kinda between a rock in a hard place,ask for a parts list,offered parts if in send a list of parts needed.
In incras/marks defence he expressed woodpeckers had better knowledge of the product


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Al..

does this help?

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...sz=all&va=prl+v2&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Al I have a v2 new in the box . Can you wait till this evening ? 
I suspect someone will beat me to it though.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"In incras/marks defence he expressed woodpeckers had better knowledge of the product."
Then the manufacturer?! _*Bogglement*_
"I am kinda between a rock in a hard place, ask for a parts list, offered parts if in, send a list of parts needed."
Classic 'Catch 22'.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I do believe that Woodpeckers is the mfg. of the lift and rebadged by Incra..

I could be all wet on that one, but I do think it to be correct


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Good news
Woodpeckers,who manufacture the lift for incra,is sending new parts under warrenty


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I take it all back...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

al m said:


> Good news
> Woodpeckers,who manufacture the lift for incra,is sending new parts under warrenty


So I take it you don't require pics now Al?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I hope all is well Rick.even woodpeckers can not provide a exploded view,they are going by my description I guess.all they said is the rod will need to be loc tighted into place and that
"It may be it did not have enough loc tight originally"
Hope that is all it is as I really do like this lift,and was only looking for a way to id what was missing to make it easier to search for the missing parts, and then soarce the part if I could not find it.
My guess is it fell apart last time I used it,most likly ending up in the dust collector box under the table or its hose.
When I dis assembled the unit to move,it could have fell out any where between the basement and the new shop across the yard.it has since been back filled,landscaped and snowed on
Needle in a haystack for sure


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well Al seeing as another member had a stripped thread in a nut right from the factory that caused it not to raise is not giving me a vote of confidence  
I guess there's going to be duds when you sell a few million? 

I'll see if can't dig it out of the garage right now


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't stress yourself too much ,Rick,I have endorsed these before and continue to do so,the Prl v2 is a pleasure to use
Looks like I may have a case to endorse the makers customer service soon also
Chances are your lifts will be exceptional units,and if a problem does arise,it will be delt with
My hope is you can get some time and feal healthy enough to make some dust,


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Al I just dug it out of storage and there's not a lot to see?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Rick
I do see what I don't see on mine,that threaded Rod,hopefully the one that is being sent
Thanks for making the effort to post the pictures and re enforce I am on the right track


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

If you need higher res pics just pm me your email address and I'll send . Or if you want a specific angle let me know

Ok I didn't see your last post . Looks like you got it figured out


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Cool
Will take a good look at mine in the morning
Curious what it would look like with the carriage lowered


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

al m said:


> Cool
> Will take a good look at mine in the morning
> Curious what it would look like with the carriage lowered


Ok how do you lower the carriage lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I turned the thumb wheel a few hundred times and got er


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Could you take one at the opposite angle,towards the gear box?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm on it , stand by


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Getting late here
I will show you what I have in the morning
Your efforts are apreciated


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Not sure if the helps. Still posting more .
Well there's some of the same but I thought the flash may have helped on a few


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Al there's a bag in the box with a spring and a few other parts . Would it help to see those? 
I suspect I have to install them?

Ok this is all the parts that were in the box


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

The spring and stuff in that bag is for the quick lift handle.
That last group of pictures confirm that I most likly only need the one threaded Rod
My lady has a big to do list for me this morning,and my girls want a tree today,I will try to sneak in a picture of mine at some point
Again,thanks for you efforts,Rick


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

al m said:


> The spring and stuff in that bag is for the quick lift handle.
> That last group of pictures confirm that I most likly only need the one threaded Rod
> My lady has a big to do list for me this morning,and my girls want a tree today,I will try to sneak in a picture of mine at some point
> Again,thanks for you efforts,Rick


No problem Al . I'll put her back to sleep again lol


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Part arrived today,but in a deep freeze,with wind chill calling for -40 tonight,would take till midnight to warm up the shop,so will wait to install some other time


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

al m said:


> Part arrived today,but in a deep freeze,with wind chill calling for -40 tonight,would take till midnight to warm up the shop,so will wait to install some other time


neg 40 . Geez what do you guys do when it actually gets cold lol .
We're a balmy neg 7C right now


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

We had two "frost quakes" Monday evening,never heard of them before.sitting having dinner,boom,the house shakes,all four of us,my two girls,wife and my self felt it and debated what happend.wife thought a large tree beside the house fell.i actually grabbed a flash light and search outside for signs of what happend,got back in,it happened again


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

al m said:


> We had two "frost quakes" Monday evening,never heard of them before.sitting having dinner,boom,the house shakes,all four of us,my two girls,wife and my self felt it and debated what happend.wife thought a large tree beside the house fell.i actually grabbed a flash light and search outside for signs of what happend,got back in,it happened again


Wow I have never heard of that . Those guys doing all that fracking will think of any excuse to pass the buck lol


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Installed the new part,had high hopes,lift can be adjusted now but will not hold the weight of the router.emailed woodpeckers to see if something needs adjusted,two days and no response.a little frustrated


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

al m said:


> Installed the new part,had high hopes,lift can be adjusted now but will not hold the weight of the router.emailed woodpeckers to see if something needs adjusted,two days and no response.a little frustrated


Wow Al this is disappointing .Was your lift the one that came with no threads in this one piece one time . Can't remember who's thread that was .

I just seen a story on frost quakes after you had mentioned it . I guess it can sound so loud some people think it's a sonic boom from a jet


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Not sure about the no threads thing Rick,hoping some sort of set up or adjustment is all it needs.hopfully woodpeckers will get back to me with help soon.
The frost quake is really weird,first one was the biggest,actually shook the house and at that time had no idea what it was
What a joy this frozen wasteland is,eh?
Lol
Proud to be a canadian just the same


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I found it Al. Not sure if it is relevant what so ever though . Scroll down the page to the missing threads post 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/48010-incra-prl-v2-lift.html


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Rick
I remember that thread now.the part in my lift is threaded,just does mot seen to fully engage.there are three very thin spring washers behind that threaded part, i am thinking that perhaps due to diffrerances in my original threaded rod and the replacement ,(normal manufacturing tolerances) more spring washers may need to be added,just a guess at this point.Hopefully woodpeckers will respond to my email early next week


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I'm sorry this has been such a headache for you Al . These lifts seem so simple I didn't think there was enough to go wrong . I'm loosing a little faith in this product at this point


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I would not loose faith Rick.lots of trouble free units out there


----------

